# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Estrategia Nacional de Restauración de Ríos

## Salut

Como muchos sabreis, de un tiempo a esta parte se está llevando a cabo la *Estrategia Nacional de Restauración de Ríos*, que tiene como finalidad recuperar las funciones ecológicas y recreativas de nuestras aguas continentales.

Podeis encontrar mucha información en la web del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.
http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/a...taur/index.htm

Este programa incluye la participación pública en la planificación de algunas de las intervenciones (lamentablemente no en todas  :Mad:  ), así como un amplio programa de voluntariado en ríos. Muy recomendable que le echeis un vistazo.

Utilizaré este hilo para ir colgando algunas noticias.

----------


## Salut

Primeras noticias:




> *Se convoca una nueva edición del Programa “Andarríos” para la conservación de ecosistemas fluviales*
> 
> La Consejería andaluza de Medio Ambiente ha convocado por cuarto año consecutivo el programa de voluntariado ambiental ‘Andarríos’, con el objetivo de impulsar la participación e implicación de los ciudadanos en la conservación y mejora de los ecosistemas fluviales de Andalucía.
> 
> Esta iniciativa va dirigida a todas las asociaciones -conservacionistas, culturales, juveniles, deportivas, de vecinos, etc.- ubicadas en poblaciones cercanas a un río o zona ribereña, que quieran contribuir de forma altruista y voluntaria, en la mejora y conservación de los ríos andaluces.
> 
> Los voluntarios que participen en este programa deberán realizar una jornada de inspección recorriendo al menos una vez al año y durante los meses de primavera uno o varios tramos de río para hacer un diagnóstico ambiental del mismo. 
> 
> [...]


http://iagua.es/2010/02/se-convoca-u...mas-fluviales/





> *La UTE Ayesa-Tecnoma se adjudica los servicios de apoyo a la coordinación y seguimiento de la Estrategia Nacional de Restauración de Ríos*
> 
> El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino ha adjudicado, a través de la Dirección General del Agua, los servicios de apoyo a la coordinación y seguimiento de la Estrategia Nacional de Restauración de Ríos.
> 
> La empresa adjudicataria ha sido la UTE formada por Agua y Estructuras, S.A. (Ayesa) y Tecnología del Medio Ambiente, S.A. El importe de esta actuación es de 729.446 euros.
> 
> La Estrategia cuenta con un presupuesto de 1.500 millones de euros hasta 2015, la mayoría de él destinado al ámbito rural, donde se están creando miles de empleos anuales en trabajos medioambientales relacionados con los cuatro ejes de la estrategia: conservación, protección, restauración y educación ambiental y voluntariado.
> 
> [...]


http://iagua.es/2010/02/la-ute-ayesa...acion-de-rios/

----------


## Rafa

> Primeras noticias:
> 
> 
> 
> http://iagua.es/2010/02/se-convoca-u...mas-fluviales/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iagua.es/2010/02/la-ute-ayesa...acion-de-rios/


Aqui tienes amigo Salut 

*
ESTRATEGIA ANDALUZA DE RESTAURACIÓN DE RÍOS*

Desde la Dirección General de Planificación y Participación de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua se están diseñando en la actualidad diferentes estrategias y líneas de trabajo con el fin de mejorar el estado ambiental de los ríos de Andalucía a través de su restauración ecológica, contando con el apoyo de los agentes sociales implicados. 

Siguiendo las pautas establecidas en la Estrategia Nacional de Restauración de Ríos, puesta en marcha a principios de 2007, se pretende diagnosticar las principales causas que intervienen en la degradación del estado ecológico de los ríos andaluces, aludiendo no sólo a las presiones físicas sino también a razones socio-económicas y culturales. Una vez identificadas estas presiones sobre los ecosistemas fluviales se definirán, con el acuerdo y participación de todos los afectados, los procedimientos y directrices adecuados para mejorar gradualmente su estado ecológico. 


En una primera fase de la Estrategia de Restauración, varios Grupos de Trabajo, repartidos entre las distintas regiones hidrogeográficas andaluzas, se han encargado de redactar documentos de síntesis que pongan en evidencia los principales problemas que afectan a los ríos en las zonas estudiadas, resalten los tramos o segmentos fluviales mejor conservados desde el punto de vista ecológico o de mayor interés cultural, y establezcan prioridades de actuación ante la Agencia Andaluza del Agua para su rehabilitación o conservación.

Las conclusiones de estos informes servirán de base para iniciar una serie de actividades que se concreten a corto plazo en proyectos para la mejora ambiental de los ríos, pudiendo identificarse los siguientes Programas de Actuación:

Programa de formación y educación ambiental 

Programa de conservación y protección de los ríos, en el que se incluyen todas las actuaciones llevadas a cabo para identificar y preservar las riberas sobresalientes 

Programa de restauración y rehabilitación

Programa de voluntariado, en el que ocupa un lugar destacado el programa de voluntariado Andarríos, de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente 


http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...Planificacion/

----------


## Salut

^^ El programa Andarríos es en gran parte responsable de que se extendiera el programa de voluntariado a toda España. Los andaluces podeis estar bien orgullosos de ello  :Smile: 

Otra noticia, de gran interés para las asociaciones:



> *El MARM presenta el Programa de Voluntariado en Ríos 2010*
> 
> El secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, ha participado este martes en la presentación de la *convocatoria oficial del Programa de Voluntariado en Ríos 2010 (ver bases)*, que empezó en 2007 y forma parte de la Estrategia de Restauración fluvial.
> 
> Puxeu, quien ha felicitado a los voluntarios y les ha mostrado el máximo apoyo por parte del MARM, ha explicado que pese a la crisis económica “los programas importantes hay que mantenerlos, y el del Voluntariado es muy importante”.
> 
> Por su parte, la directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, Marta Morén, ha presidido la apertura de la presentación, a la que pueden concurrir las organizaciones españolas sin ánimo de lucro cuya actividad principal esté relacionada con el cuidado del medio ambiente y el entorno natural.
> 
> El Programa de Voluntariado en Ríos 2010 está dotado con 2 millones de euros y *el plazo para presentar las propuestas es del 16 de febrero al 12 de marzo, ambos inclusive*.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/02/el-marm-pres...%28iAgua.es%29

^^ Nótese que conviene tener preparadas las propuestas con bastaaaante antelación ;P

----------


## galego

> Como muchos sabreis, de un tiempo a esta parte se está llevando a cabo la *Estrategia Nacional de Restauración de Ríos*, que tiene como finalidad recuperar las funciones ecológicas y recreativas de nuestras aguas continentales.
> 
> Podeis encontrar mucha información en la web del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.
> http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/a...taur/index.htm
> 
> Este programa incluye la participación pública en la planificación de algunas de las intervenciones (lamentablemente no en todas  ), así como un amplio programa de voluntariado en ríos. Muy recomendable que le echeis un vistazo.
> 
> Utilizaré este hilo para ir colgando algunas noticias.


 me gustraría saber más sobre este proyecto, pues llevo limpiando rios montes y cunetas más de 30 años y casi siemore solo, por lo que prefiero hacerlo con otros y con más criterio. Soy de Galicia, o sea que si hay algo por aquí haced el favor de avisar

----------


## Xuquer

> me gustraría saber más sobre este proyecto, pues llevo limpiando rios montes y cunetas más de 30 años y casi siemore solo, por lo que prefiero hacerlo con otros y con más criterio. Soy de Galicia, o sea que si hay algo por aquí haced el favor de avisar





Bienvenido al foro Galego.  :Smile: 
¿ Limpias por profesión o por devoción ?  :Confused:

----------


## Salut

> me gustraría saber más sobre este proyecto, pues llevo limpiando rios montes y cunetas más de 30 años y casi siemore solo, por lo que prefiero hacerlo con otros y con más criterio. Soy de Galicia, o sea que si hay algo por aquí haced el favor de avisar


Aupa galego!

Si te fijas en las bases, esta subvención es para cuencas intercomunitarias. Mucho me temo que en Galicia tiene sobre todo cuencas intracomunitarias.

Tendrás que informarte en la agencia del agua autonómica.

Espero que te sirva!

----------


## Salut

> *La Dirección General del Agua selecciona los 50 proyectos del Programa de Voluntariado en Ríos*
> 
> El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), a través de la Dirección General del Agua, ha seleccionado 50 proyectos -a ejecutar durante los próximos dos años- dentro de la convocatoria 2010 del “Programa de Voluntariado en Ríos”. La inversión destinada a esta iniciativa asciende a 2 millones de euros, de los 8 millones asignados para este Programa durante el periodo 2008-2012.
> 
> A los 50 proyectos seleccionados hay que sumar 20 más correspondientes a los proyectos bianuales en marcha procedentes de la convocatoria 2009 en los que todavía se continúa trabajando. En total, se han recibido 150 solicitudes de actuaciones repartidas por las diferentes cuencas hidrográficas gestionadas por el MARM.
> 
> Entre los proyectos seleccionados, las Confederaciones Hidrográficas con más actuaciones serán las del Duero, Ebro y Segura con 8 cada una.
> 
> Cantábrico 4 
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/05/la-direccion...riado-en-rios/

----------


## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2010/06/13-asociacio...riado-en-rios/
13 asociaciones sin ánimo de lucro han sido seleccionadas este año para participar en el Programa de Voluntariado en Ríos puesto en marcha por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero (CHD), en el territorio de la cuenca.

El Programa, enmarcado en la Estrategia Nacional de Restauración de Ríos, tiene como principal finalidad la de contribuir a la promoción del voluntariado en la conservación y mejora del estado ecológico de los ríos por medio de la participación activa de la población de las localidades seleccionadas.

La cuenca del Duero es, junto a la del Ebro y la del Segura, en la que se van a ejecutar mayor número de proyectos. De los 13 seleccionados, ocho se van a desarrollar íntegramente en la cuenca, en las provincias de Burgos, León, Ourense, Salamanca, Valladolid y Zamora.

En estos ocho proyectos específicos de la cuenca, en los que se espera la participación de más de 4.200 voluntarios, el MARM va a invertir más de 300.000 euros. Además se han seleccionado otros cinco proyectos, compartidos con otras cuencas, que si bien no se desarrollarán íntegramente en los territorios del Duero si que tienen una proyección significativa en esta cuenca, concretamente en las provincias de Ávila, Segovia, Salamanca, Valladolid, León y Cantabria.
Descripción de los proyectos no compartidos con otras cuencas

En la provincia de León la Asociación para el control de los incendios forestales, el fomento de la biodiversidad y la promoción de la investigación (CIBYA) continuará con la actuación que inició el pasado año

----------


## Salut

Aupa gente!!

La CHS ha editado un magnífico manual para la restauración de riberas. Obviamente está más enfocado a la cuenca del Segura, pero mucha información es extrapolable:

http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...derios/riberas


Sobre los datos de cada subcuenca, iré colgándolos en el apartado de ríos para que tengamos algo más de información disponible  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que por fín la CHS ha hecho algo bien.
Me alegra sobremanera.

----------


## Salut

Jajaja hombre, cosas bien ha hecho un buen puñao!  Por ejemplo, la restauración del arroyo de Letur está muy bien -salvando un caminito mal proyectado en el que la grava es arrastrada por la lluvia directamente al río, pero que se podría solucionar con facilidad-. La del río Bogarra no la he podido visitar, pero me han llegado buenos comentarios.

A nivel de publicaciones y de ofrecer datos en su web, desde luego la CHS es puntera. Cosa que no quita sus graves deficiencias en los aspectos prácticos, de gestión del agua. Supongo que tantos años gestionando la oferta (ofreciendo "más y más") tienen su peso en la mentalidad de los altos funcionarios, y de allí que ni se planteen restringir la oferta con fines ambientales, o simplemente por economía.

----------


## Salut

> *Más de 1.100 voluntarios estudian 239 tramos fluviales de Andalucía a través del programa ‘Andarríos’*
> 
> Un total de 1.116 voluntarios ambientales de 186 asociaciones y entidades sociales de toda Andalucía han realizado un seguimiento ambiental a 239 tramos de 131 ríos de la comunidad autónoma, a través del programa de voluntariado ambiental ‘Andarríos’, impulsado por la Consejería de Medio Ambiente.
> 
> El balance del programa ‘Andarríos 2010’ destaca que la mayor parte de los tramos seleccionados y muestreados por las asociaciones que participan en este programa corresponden al río Guadalquivir, seguido del Genil, Guadaíra, Guadalimar, Guadalhorce y Guadalete. Asimismo, las provincias de Jaén y Sevilla son las que cuentan con un mayor número de participantes, sumando entre ambas 91 asociaciones, lo que supone el 48,9 % del total regional.
> 
> Las entidades participantes, en su mayoría relacionadas con actividades conservacionistas (47,3%), aunque también de carácter cultural, deportivo o de voluntariado, han aportado también datos sobre la vegetación de ribera, la fauna y flora, y diversos parámetros biológicos, así como los usos vinculados a los ríos para elaborar un diagnóstico sobre el estado ambiental y social de los tramos de río adoptados.
> 
> Los voluntarios que participan en este programa suelen realizar una jornada de inspección recorriendo al menos una vez al año y durante los meses de primavera uno o varios tramos de río para hacer un diagnóstico ambiental del mismo. Para el desarrollo de esta actividad la Consejería de Medio Ambiente facilita a los distintos grupos participantes en la campaña una serie de fichas de tramo en las que se reflejan datos sobre la calidad ambiental del río (parámetros físico-químicos, biológicos e impactos ambientales), la guía de acción voluntaria ‘Conservación de ríos’, una mochila en la que se incluye todo el material necesario para el diagnostico ambiental del río y un cuaderno de identificación de especies.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2011/01/mas-de-1-100...rios%e2%80%99/

----------


## Salut

Convocan 2 plazas temporales de técnicos/monitores para el programa de voluntariado en ríos, en la comarca de La Manchuela:

http://www.sierradelsegura.com/pagin...iadoenrios.pdf

----------


## Salut

En mi comarca (Sierra del Segura) parece ser que han caido 12 proyectos de voluntariado en ríos... ¡12! Uno por cada pueblo  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Los ha promovido todos la mancomunidad, así que me imagino que simplemente habrán hecho algo así como repartir el presupuesto entre cada puebluco. En fin, aunque probablemente no haya muchos recursos, bienvenido sea!

----------

